
Ask HN: How do you drive web traffic to your successful side projects? - ericthegoodking
For those who have side projects with Monthly Revenue &gt; 1000.  How do you effectively drive traffic to your site?
======
jawns
I run a site called Correlated
([http://www.correlated.org](http://www.correlated.org)) that landed me a book
deal ([http://www.amazon.com/Correlated-Surprising-Connections-
Seem...](http://www.amazon.com/Correlated-Surprising-Connections-Seemingly-
Unrelated/dp/039916247X/)).

Although it's not recurring revenue, the income from the book advance is way
more than I could have ever hoped to generate by placing ads on the site.

One unorthodox way I've driven traffic to the site is by including it in an
iframe at the bottom of a little Excel-to-HTML converter I whipped up a few
years ago:

[http://pressbin.com/tools/excel_to_html_table/](http://pressbin.com/tools/excel_to_html_table/)

I use a similar technique here:

[http://intellicaps.correlated.org/](http://intellicaps.correlated.org/)

It's a service that allows you to convert ALL CAPS text to mixed case, and it
includes a sidebar that promotes Correlated by pulling in the most recently
published statistic.

I guess the general technique could be summed up as: Make something useful
(even if it's boring), get traffic, promote something completely useless but
fun, and hope that it piques their interest.

------
davidw
By the way, if anyone is interested in a nice, but small and very focused (NO
POLITICS) forum for those of us working on bootstrapped companies, I've been
enjoying this one, so far:
[http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/)

For LiberWriter, I've found that the right forums can drive a lot of traffic.
Any old traffic is useless - I've got the site up on the front page of HN
before, with _0_ conversions. HN readers are not our target market at all.
Forums also put you in contact with people to just chat about what you offer,
which might give you some ideas... Don't let naysayers get you down, either.
There's bound to be someone who says they would never pay for that, could
build it in a weekend, or whatever:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863)

~~~
mapster
Wouldn't the front page of HN would be more about the readers sharing /
promoting the site than direct conversions? Maybe coders don't tweet as much
as I thought.

------
dkoston
"traffic" is a really ambiguous word. If I take it at face value, it's really
easy to drive traffic to a site: \- recruit a bunch of affiliates to post
pages with links back to your site (be discriminating on quality and
frequency) \- use paid ads \- connect with a reputable backlink service that
doesn't trip Google's radar. \- distribute a javascript widget that is hosted
on your servers \- run a big promo with the promise of free gadets

However, I'm assuming what you really want is users/conversions. In that case,
you need to think about your project/site/business as a relationship between 2
parties with the internet simply being a more scalable medium for
communication between you.

To get people interested in a product/service, it has to fix a pain point, be
really interesting, or you have to be the best. You can "be the best" by
showcasing your knowledge of the problem with blog posts, interviews, helping
people out on forums, and becoming involved in communities that would be in
your target demographic (forums, meet ups, irc groups, etc).

Fixing a pain point or being really interesting is a product /market fit
problem so if you've shown your site/product/service to a lot of people and
it's not sticking, you need to do in-person interviews to figure out what's
not good enough.

In general, if you're trying to build up traffic, that's really building up a
community of people (who are the source of good traffic) so you need to
approach that in the same way you'd build up a community offline: be
interesting, be a good community citizen, and give without asking much in
return.

~~~
chezmo
I can just agree on that. My side project
[http://mailparser.io](http://mailparser.io) has ridiculous low traffic
compared to other projects i developed. Still it's doing much better than the
other sites regarding the conversion and finally the MRR.

------
rsivapr
Going to take this down later this week. My free micro-instance-on-AWS period
is over. I get a constant drive of traffic from reddit. Could've thrown in
ads, but I really din't want to keep it going. It's kinda stupid, but kinda
cool?

Memes As A Service [http://maas.rohits.me/](http://maas.rohits.me/)

~~~
jkupferman
Funny enough I build an app that is almost identical:
[http://memeifier.com/](http://memeifier.com/)

Code: [https://github.com/jkupferman/meme-
creator](https://github.com/jkupferman/meme-creator)

~~~
p8952
I see you are using Puma for your rack server, how do you find it performs
compared to Unicorn?

~~~
jkupferman
I haven't done any load testing on this app in particular since it's pretty
low volume. However on another high-traffic Rails app I did some benchmarking
and found Unicorn to have a 10% faster response time and much less variance at
the high end. Obviously YMMV.

------
RealGeek
I've had decent traction with
[http://www.ranksignals.com](http://www.ranksignals.com) over the past year
with SEO, Content Marketing and Email marketing. My app is a SEO tool to
explore backlinks of competitors. There is also a SEO Chrome extension (
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quick-seo-
pagerank...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quick-seo-pagerank-
backli/mimhmidgldhoghjoehfigallmmndjkef) )which drives returning visitors to
the website.

~~~
yoshyosh
I've been looking for something like this, awesome to see it. That's the issue
with marketing, there is a subset of users that are looking for your product,
or know they have some sort of problem that needs solving. How you get to
specifically them is the tough part.

I bet there are a lot of other up and coming products that just get drowned
out/fail to get traction, yet these are the ones that are really trying to
innovate.

~~~
RealGeek
Long tail SEO and content marketing is an effective way to reach niche
audience. Additionally, we've got a lot of users from niche forums. Moreover,
this is the kind of traffic that converts best.

I have been able to get very good traction with it, and my app has not been
featured on any main stream tech blogs yet.

------
LukeHoersten
I have a side project [http://racemetric.com](http://racemetric.com) for
simple athletic race registration and credit card processing (just released).
It's all written in Haskell and brand new. Any ideas about how to specifically
drive traffic would be extremely helpful. The idea is to accept credit card
registration payments within minutes instead of having to talk to sales
people, get a merchant account, build a custom web page, etc.

~~~
codygman
Any more details on the software stack? I'm actually about to write an SAAS in
Haskell. Are you using Yesod, Snap, Happstack, plain wai, or something else?

Any commentary on making your SAAS with Haskell, where you thought it helped,
where you thought it hurt?

Thanks!

~~~
carterschonwald
Knowing Luke I'm going to guess Snap, but I could be wrong, the Haskell web
tools allow yah to mix and match. Congrats to Luke on launching!

~~~
LukeHoersten
Thanks!

------
23andwalnut
I'm doing ok with the freemium model. My app is self hosted project mangement
([http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com)) so I created a slimmed down version
that I distribute for free - [http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com).
The landing page for the free version has links to the paid version and there
is a link within the settings panel of the free version. It's working fairly
well.

Almost every successful entrepreneur recommends content marketing as an
effective means of marketing so I'm planning on blogging much more often this
year. Hopefully that will help too...

~~~
udkl
I'm a bit curious though .... it is unclear, did you design the theme or was a
'pre-made' theme used ?

~~~
23andwalnut
Everything is custom. I designed the Duet and Solo themes, but I used a bit of
bootstrap for some of the elements. Both landing pages are custom as well. The
Duet landing page uses Foundation and the Solo landing page uses Bootstrap.

~~~
udkl
You should totally package & sell your js and css 'framework' on codingden or
elsewhere !

------
jasonkester
For Twiddla, I make a point of giving free accounts to teachers and students
(or basically anybody who bothers to write an email and ask for one).

This leads to tons of word-of-mouth referrals, and I'll sometimes watch as an
entire school comes on board, one class at a time, over the course of a few
weeks.

People tend to write about this (and they like the product), so it finds its
way onto the radar of companies who do Online Tutoring. We have an API they
can use to create and embed our whiteboards for use as online classrooms.
That's the bit that costs money. It's a tiny fraction of our userbase, but it
accounts for nearly all the revenue.

------
markrickert
I've built a successful side business
([http://www.mohawkapps.com](http://www.mohawkapps.com)) and was even featured
in an e-book:
[http://www.sideprojectbook.com/](http://www.sideprojectbook.com/) \- by
creating iPhone apps for niche markets and marketing heavily to them through
facebook and in-person tradeshows. I gross about $2k-$4k a month but I haven't
quit my day job yet.

Apple does a lot of my marketing for me but I also rely heavily on word of
mouth. I make sure to have a screen in all my apps that allow users to tell
their friends through texting and email about the app. I'm also an apple
affiliate so all the traffic that goes to the app store through my site nets
me another 7% of all that user's purchases during the session... it makes up
for the gigantic chunk of change that Apple takes from my sales.

Recently, I've started branching out into more generic apps that are useful to
a wider market, but my niche apps make way more money than the broad-audience
apps.

------
rachelandrew
Our side project ([http://grabaperch.com](http://grabaperch.com)) ultimately
became our main business. We're a couple of developers, when we launched four
and a half years ago we had little to no marketing knowledge. So I have
learned by experimenting.

We launched into an audience we knew well, and already worked for. The product
is pitched at web designers, as a consultancy the majority of our clients were
web design agencies. Our main initial tactic - and something we still do - was
to write content that appealed to that audience. Not necessarily anything to
do with content management, but anything that might appeal to designers and
design agencies and then link back to Perch.

I've experimented quite a bit with BuySellAds
([http://buysellads.com/](http://buysellads.com/)). There are bargains to be
had that convert well if you look at the smaller sites, and find those that
are well matched to your audience. They might not send through huge amounts of
traffic but if they are really well selected then the conversion rate can be
better than the expensive high traffic sites.

The surprising success for us in terms of advertising has been sponsoring
relevant podcasts. In our case that is podcasts that target web designers. The
trick is to sponsor those who actually take the time to talk a bit about the
product during the show - rather than just read out your name at the
beginning. We've also managed to find podcasts where the hosts use Perch -
that's even better!

Mostly it is just working on incremental gains in terms of traffic and
visibility. An article here and there, some well placed ads, sponsoring
podcasts. None of this causes a crazy rush of traffic but we're in it for the
long game, so a steady growth that is sustainable is really more interesting
to me.

~~~
eddyparkinson
I like the perch tag idea.

Can you help, you understand web designers, would this suit the web designer
market: An easy way of creating/editing web applications, lets people who have
basic excel skills build sophisticated web applications.
[http://www.cellmaster.com.au/AppBuilder.html](http://www.cellmaster.com.au/AppBuilder.html)

------
udfalkso
I get 750k+ visitors per month. Nearly all of it from organic search (aka
Google). It took years to build up this traffic organically to User Generated
Content.

[http://isitnormal.com](http://isitnormal.com)

Great Ask HN. Thanks for posting.

~~~
istorical
Hey I'm building a user-generated content site and I'm trying to slowly crawl
my way up organic search but I'm really struggling. I don't really expect you
to take time out of your life to look at my stuff, but if you do have time /
want to I'd love to hear what you think!

This is the site: [http://www.istorical.com](http://www.istorical.com)

I accidentally Panda'd myself I'm pretty sure. When I put my site up I had
thousands of stub pages that got indexed with the thinnest possible content.

I removed (they now 404) a bunch of pages and added 'noindex' meta tags to
most others so eventually Google will hopefully only be indexing hundreds of
my pages instead of 70,000. So hopefully I won't have Panda penalty / thin
content.

Beyond that though, do you have any advice for SEO on user-generated content
like this:
[http://www.istorical.com/cities/berlin/experiences/141](http://www.istorical.com/cities/berlin/experiences/141)

Do you think having keywords actually influences SEO these days? I thought
that Google and others just extracted keywords themselves and ignores ones you
define yourself?

------
SDMattG
Good design...it opens up so many doors.

CSS galleries, Dribbble postings, trust, sharing on social media, being
followed by designers/developers/marketers, etc.

Great design is truly appreciated and breaks down massive barriers when
someone first comes to your sites.

It also happens to be a great traffic generator - so don't neglect it!

I run [http://hookfeed.com](http://hookfeed.com) and
[http://minimalytics.com](http://minimalytics.com). And I'm writing
[http://howtobuildarocketship.com](http://howtobuildarocketship.com)

------
coreymaass
I launched my web app development service Built from Ideas
([http://BuiltFromIdeas.com](http://BuiltFromIdeas.com)) a couple months ago.
I've experimented with Facebook ads, but saw no real result. Then I wrote
guest articles for Bootstrappist
([http://www.bootstrappist.com](http://www.bootstrappist.com)) and a couple
other small, targeted newsletters and saw immediately results. Inbound
marketing for the win!

------
ktaylor
Interesting thread. I've gleaned a few useful ideas.

[http://www.eventwax.com](http://www.eventwax.com) is an online event
registration tool that uses several techniques for increasing traffic.

1\. We use a freemium model and about 75% of our users use the free service to
host their free events. This helps us because of #2 below.

2\. Our built in viral mechanism is that when one hosts an event, everyone who
signs up for an event sees a "powered by eventwax" logo at the bottom of the
registration pages. So, even for free events, we are getting a tiny bit of
passive exposure to all event's audiences. That means 10's of thousands of
people a month see our logo.

3\. We have a semi-active blog that brings in some high quality traffic.

4\. We've had success at targeting a few keyword phrases that bring in a bit
of traffic but SEO targeting has also been one of our biggest disappointments.
Online event registration is a very competitive field and we've "wasted" a lot
of time trying to improve our keywords.

5\. We do run very limited Google Adwords and Linkedin PPC campaigns but
haven't optimized them yet. Our current combined budget is only about
$100/month. The next think we need to do is "bucket" our keywords into
semantic groups and then create custom landing pages for each group to
increase relevancy.

------
startupvitality
We've only soft launched StartupVitality [1] but if you've just launched your
side project and are looking to get some early, targeted traffic, it's a
problem we know about.

We're going to release a list of our submission sites so that bootstrappers
who have more time than money do it for free but those who have some cash or
are funded might find our service useful.

[1] [https://startupvitality.com/](https://startupvitality.com/)

~~~
JoshTriplett
The very _first_ thing that comes to mind when reading your front page is "SEO
spammer", and reading the rest of the site does nothing to dispel that
impression. You might want to give some specific portfolios of what you've
done in the past for specific sites, to reinforce that you're not (for
instance) comment/forum/blog spammers.

~~~
startupvitality
Hi Josh, thanks for the comment. We don't and will never do unsolicited
comment/forum/blog spamming.

We weren't really going to post on HN because most of the audience will think
this is SEO spam. It's not and we would never do that. We're only interested
in promoting your startup to sites that are interested.

Firstly, we reject and refund low quality sites that don't meet our criteria.

Secondly, to give you a few examples, if your site has a great design, we will
post to DesignerNews. If SEO is your thing, we'll make sure it gets exposure
on Inbound.org. However, it starts to get more interesting when we move
outside of the 'known niches'. So, if your startup/site is doing innovative
things with data, we'll post to DataTau; if it's food related, we'll post to
FoodNews (hypertexthero); if it's travel related, we'll post to
outbounding.org.

We also promote on paid, premium sites such as betali.st, erlibird and
KillerStartups.

Happy to provide more information if you like.

------
Doches
I publish a digital-only literary magazine called Far Off Places (
[http://faroffplaces.org](http://faroffplaces.org) ) with a team of 4 (myself,
two editors, one designer). It has recurring revenue from email and iOS
subscriptions that we've ploughed back into the project. Our initial
subscription revenue has funded our expansion into related projects (launch an
iOS poetry promotion app, record a fortnightly podcast, &c.) all of which we
use to drive readers to the magazine. They also make us look pretty awesome on
grant applications...

We promote pretty heavily on Facebook (poetry & literary fiction readers are a
seriously niche audience), which we use to drive traffic to the (free) side
projects. From there it's just straightforward cross-promotion to convert e.g.
podcast listeners into magazine subscribers.

------
dreadsword
EDIT: Just re-read the post, and neither of my side projects is "successful,"
so ignore this, or by all means, click through...

I have two side projects, and rarely promote them at all - the occasional plug
on HN or r/startups where its relevant. The lack of promotion would explain
why neither has any traffic! One - nerdy bookmarking at
[http://linkthing.co](http://linkthing.co) and Two - I'm working on a feed
reader, you can see its output in action at
[http://techwatching.com](http://techwatching.com)

I've always like the Reddit "SYS" tradition - a monthly thread where anyone
can post whatever their doing in blatant self promotion without the usual
guilt & karma penalties.

------
NikaLander
We have launched Varycode
([https://www.varycode.com/](https://www.varycode.com/)) about a year and a
half ago. It is online source code convertor between C#, VB, Java, C++, Ruby,
Python and Boo. Have not been doing any marketing or PR for quite a long time
because were still adding new directions of conversion, fixing bugs and
improving design, but were getting new users by spreading word of mouth by
customers who liked our service. Right now we are running social Like and
Share campaign (unlimited access as a bonus), writing pitches to programing
magazine’s editors and bloggers and planning on providing trendsetters with a
free account. Daily users and registrations numbers have doubled.

------
ishener
My product is an embedded chat
widget([http://www.hashworld.co/](http://www.hashworld.co/)), and for me it's
google adwords, because my target audience is very specific.

------
miloszf
I have no revenue, but around 12-20k unique visits a month consistently for
the past 9 months. The site is
[http://androidwallpape.rs](http://androidwallpape.rs) and main sources of
traffic so far have been android blogs and podcasts as well as stumble-upon
sites. Initially the link was posted to reddit and it was picked up from
there. Of those visits around 40% is new unique visitors, each month.

I would say engaging with communities that might be interested is the most
effective way to get good traffic (& feedback) in a lot of sectors.

~~~
Zaheer
Awesome site! You could easily monetize with just placing even a single
AdSense ad on the site. An app might also be useful in monetizing. Is this a
custom site? Curious what you used to make it.

~~~
tgflynn
By monetize you mean make $100 or so a month right ?

With RPM's around a few dollars for AdSense isn't that the most he would be
looking at in revenue, or am I missing something ?

~~~
fourstar
Pretty much. Buddy of mine runs one of the most popular wallpaper sites and
the ads make pennies on the dollar. You can't really monetize a wallpaper site
at all (especially if you aren't the one making the wallpapers).

------
juanre
Write about it. Make it so your articles explain useful stuff for people not
necessarily interested in your niche: what general learning can you extract
from your experience so far? What did you try? What did and didn't work? This
will drive high quality content to your article, which will in turn build up
links and percolate to your site. This is what's worked for
[http://greaterskies.com](http://greaterskies.com). Nothing else I've tried
has had any impact.

------
y1426i
I built quotes app to learn opensocial and virality and had it on every social
network that supported opensocial then. It was a pain working with those and
one fine day I pulled my app out from everyone of those, found a $3/month
hosting provider and spent a day putting my app as a website
[http://quotbook.com/](http://quotbook.com/). It found a hit on chrome web app
store and have been getting $100+ revenue since over two years now with little
to no effort.

------
satyap
My side project is a specialty, niche application for speech pathology and
audiology courses at major universities. So, traffic is driven by word-of-
mouth (all the people in charge of these programs form a community, go to
conferences, etc). And then the people involved in the courses are required to
use this app. It tracks their progress towards course completion.

Edit: And yeah, it made me, personally, > 1000/month last year. That's after
my X% cut of gross. There are < 10 people involved.

------
songzme
I built [https://OpenTokRTC.com](https://OpenTokRTC.com) to make it super easy
for people to go and video chat with each other using WebRTC. It gets a steady
2000 visits every week. After I built the site, I set up google search
notifications so I get notified whenever new content relevant to my app shows
up ( webrtc posts, articles about video chat, etc ). Then I'd visit each site,
read it, and leave a comment about my thoughts and plug in OpenTokRTC.

~~~
nkcmr
Thanks for building this! My side project uses this.
([https://yoursecondphone.co/](https://yoursecondphone.co/))

------
Jack000
I had a digital sign-making business with small income (basically you design a
sign on the website and I carve it out of wood with a CNC machine)

the most traffic I got were from giving signs away as prizes on crafting
blogs. It seems obvious in hindsight, but you have to be careful when cold
emailing with "free" and "prize" in the body, I think more than half of my
emails were filtered out as spam.

* I had also tried adwords. It did give me a bunch of clickthroughs, but was not cost effective in the end.

------
cheyne
My side project is gaining users slowly everyday. It's called noteshred and it
allows to you send people self shredding, encrypted notes with unique URLs,
[https://www.noteshred.com](https://www.noteshred.com). I'm curious to know
how you guys transitioned from a free tool to something that generated income.
I can't imagine advertisements wouldn't bring in much revenue, so how did you
go about introducing a paid model?

------
davecap1
One of my side projects (www.twitteraudit.com) happens to get the most traffic
of anything I've ever built on my own :) It gets 50k+ uniques per month and
all the traffic has grown organically (mostly via tweets and blog posts). It's
been up for just over a year, and I've started spending some more time (on the
side) monetizing it. If anyone is interested in helping, send me an email!

oops: spoke to soon. It doesnt (yet) have much monthly revenue :(

~~~
JoshTriplett
Why do I need to authorize a connection to _my_ Twitter account in order to
audit someone else's? What are you using it for, and could you either make
that more clear up front or drop the requirement, preferably the latter?

~~~
dangrossman
Probably to use your account to make the requests to Twitter's API. The API is
_very_ rate-limited, so using his own account for everyone isn't viable.

~~~
davecap1
Yup that's the reason!

------
pibefision
I've started this side project
([http://CryptoCurrenciesTalk.com](http://CryptoCurrenciesTalk.com)) to have
conversations on that topic.

Getting traffic by participating only on reddit (subreddits about litecoin and
litecoint mining) and just by helping people, I'm getting new members and very
interesting organic search results. (+1000 new visits from Google on keywords
related to the topics).

------
emilioolivares
I run Flipmeme ([http://www.flipmeme.com](http://www.flipmeme.com)). Just hit
30k uniques this month, mostly from Reddit and people posting our pages to
Facebook. My biggest surprise is Google which sends the most traffic
organically. Unfortunately, I've learned that web traffic doesn't happen
overnight, it's a LONG hustle and requires time and patience.

------
andersschmidth
For Pitcherific ([http://pitcherific.com/](http://pitcherific.com/)) we began
asking friends in the Startup Weekend community, some of them organizers of
the event, if they would try out the app with their attendees. This lead to us
being invited as coaches, doing workshops etc.

------
jizie
Check out my site just put it up yesterday. Still working on it. but wanted to
come up with idea's to add more users any ideas welcomed. I also created a
blog that will show case idea's that will help me grow my site. so any idea's
will be posted with my idea's as well thanks jizie.com

------
kruipen
My side project ([http://kruipen.com](http://kruipen.com)) is a database of
audio equipment prices (although it is for fun, not monetization). I would
sometimes post relevant links on audio forums' for-sale posts. With mixed
success.

~~~
namenotrequired
Is the name meaning "to crawl" in dutch intentional?

~~~
kruipen
Wow, you are the first person that's figured it out.

------
antidaily
[http://www.fleapay.com](http://www.fleapay.com) gets most of its traffic from
processors we integrate with like Braintree and Auth.net. Most have partner or
app pages set up that we are listed on.

------
eam
We do some guest blogging which drives part of our traffic to
[http://www.wishbooklet.com](http://www.wishbooklet.com), the rest is mostly
viral links in social sites.

------
fogleman
By pimping the projects in threads like this one, by the looks of it.

~~~
rebel
The traffic driving methods used are much more useful if you know the
site/market they're being used for. I'd much rather people included the
project URL than not.

------
someotheridiot
I run [http://rebrickable.com](http://rebrickable.com) and have built it up
mostly via making it so awesome all my users drive the traffic for me :)

------
udkl
The comments are turning out to be 'bragging' <div>'s rather than insightful
suggestions. Rather than the 'how'.

------
adjwilli
There are lots of "App Stores" now that accept web apps. Google, Firefox and
Opera all have them. I think Amazon does too.

~~~
aymeric
Has anyone had any luck with those App Stores? Anymore to add to the list?
(Google Apps?)

------
pranaya_co
For StartUpLift ([http://startuplift.com](http://startuplift.com)), the best
results have been through contacting related sites / bloggers and requesting a
writeup. The only way to get this done on a smaller budget is a relentless
hustle. You need to request “getting featured” in as many blogs and sites as
possible. Here is a sample list that you can go through:

Hacker News - [http://news.ycombinator.com/](http://news.ycombinator.com/)

StartUpLift - [http://startuplift.com/submit-your-
startup/](http://startuplift.com/submit-your-startup/)

Springwise - [http://springwise.com/tipus/](http://springwise.com/tipus/)

CrunchBase - [http://crunchbase.com/](http://crunchbase.com/)

Appvita - [http://www.appvita.com/](http://www.appvita.com/)

Techattitude - [http://techattitude.com/](http://techattitude.com/)

Minisprout - [http://www.minisprout.com/](http://www.minisprout.com/)

Emily Chang - [http://emilychang.com/](http://emilychang.com/)

Rev2 - [http://www.rev2.org/](http://www.rev2.org/)

Ziipa - [http://www.ziipa.com/](http://www.ziipa.com/)

On The App - [http://www.ontheapp.com/](http://www.ontheapp.com/)

Next Web App - [http://www.netwebapp.com/](http://www.netwebapp.com/)

DIY Startup News - [http://www.netwebapp.com/](http://www.netwebapp.com/)

AppUseful - [http://appuseful.com/](http://appuseful.com/)

Startup Booster -
[http://www.startupbooster.com/](http://www.startupbooster.com/)

Paggu - [http://www.paggu.com/](http://www.paggu.com/)

Robin Speziale - [http://robinspeziale.com/](http://robinspeziale.com/)

Submit Startup -
[http://www.submitstartup.com/](http://www.submitstartup.com/)

TechHotSpot - [http://techhotspot.com/](http://techhotspot.com/)

YouNoodle - [http://younoodle.com/](http://younoodle.com/)

Lovely Pages - [http://www.lovelypages.net/](http://www.lovelypages.net/)

Generation-y Startup - [http://genystartup.com/](http://genystartup.com/)

Netted - [http://netted.net/](http://netted.net/)

Killer Startups -
[http://www.killerstartups.com/](http://www.killerstartups.com/)

GotoWeb2.0 - [http://www.go2web20.net/](http://www.go2web20.net/)

StartupMeme - [http://www.startupmeme.com/](http://www.startupmeme.com/)

SimpleSpark - [http://www.simplespark.com/](http://www.simplespark.com/)

VentureBeat Profiles -
[http://venturebeatprofiles.com/](http://venturebeatprofiles.com/)

FeedMyApp - [http://www.feedmyapp.com/](http://www.feedmyapp.com/)

BigStartups - [http://www.bigstartups.com/](http://www.bigstartups.com/)

GreatWebApps - [http://greatwebapps.com/](http://greatwebapps.com/)

Wwwhatsnew - [http://wwwhatsnew.com/](http://wwwhatsnew.com/)

Best Websites - [http://101bestwebsites.com/](http://101bestwebsites.com/)

MakeUseOf - [http://www.makeuseof.com/](http://www.makeuseof.com/)

LaunchFeed - [http://www.launchfeed.com/](http://www.launchfeed.com/)

MoMB - [http://momb.socio-kybernetics.net/](http://momb.socio-
kybernetics.net/)

Demo Girl - [http://demogirl.com/](http://demogirl.com/)

WebDev 2.0 -
[http://www.webdevtwopointzero.com/](http://www.webdevtwopointzero.com/)

DzineBlog -
[http://www.webdevtwopointzero.com/](http://www.webdevtwopointzero.com/)

Sociable Blog - [http://www.sociableblog.com/](http://www.sociableblog.com/)

------
fourstar
Most of my traffic for Hipster or Homeless comes from Facebook likes and a
Wikipedia article in another country.

~~~
neeson
Out of curiosity, did you notice a bump from being mentioned in the movie
Drinking Buddies?

~~~
fourstar
Honestly this is the first I've ever heard of it... Now I'm kind of curious.
Was it actually mentioned in the movie (the URL)?

